
Florida Keys Approves Trial of Genetically Modified Mosquitoes to Fight Zika - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/11/20/502717253/florida-keys-approves-trial-of-genetically-modified-mosquitoes-to-fight-zika
======
dbg31415
We live in the future.

This is amazing and I hope the tests go well so they can introduce genetically
modified mosquitoes everywhere.

Mosquitoes add no value to the world, and the sooner we can make them extinct
the better we will all be.

You can't measure or quantify suffering, but if you could I'm guessing that
mosquitoes would be responsible for the lion share of it across the globe.

